# Got my Torque in mail yesterday!



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey guys. I'll post a full review in that section once I get to shoot it more. I know it's not new or anything.

This is my first premium slingshot.

I have only had the chance to take a few shots with it but they were dead on right away.

I was kind of surprised by how small it is, it has remained in my pocket since I got it, mostly been at work. Every chance I get I pull it out and pretend aim. It is super comfortable and will be a great EDC. I literally forget it's in my pocket despite the solid feel of it.

Anyway, full review will come. I mainly wanted to say it was ordered Wednesday and Simple-Shot got it out to me by Noon yesterday. (Friday)


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I sure like mine :wave:


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice!!! Can't wait the review!
Have lot of fun with it!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Torque is great. I hated it at first, but after beating the heck out of it and learning to shoot it, I fell in love.. had to polish out a a sharp injection line inside the fork though..


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Polycarb is a great material for slingshot construction . You can really use and abuse them with little effect on appearance or integrity of the shooter .


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*That is a nice slingshot..I had 1...tried it out for a couple days..It just did not feel right in my hand..so I gave that shooter away..*

*Wishing you all the best with your new shooter.."May Your Ammoo Fly Straight"*

*OM*


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Have fun, looking forward to the review!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> *That is a nice slingshot..I had 1...tried it out for a couple days..It just did not feel right in my hand..so I gave that shooter away..*
> *Wishing you all the best with your new shooter.."May Your Ammoo Fly Straight"*
> *OM*


It's pretty small but feels ok. But once I shoot it some it might be too tiny. Could go either way.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Anything/everything I buy from SimpleShot is very fast shipping.....everything.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice I like mine.. I'm leaving the Audobon Zoo right now.. too bad I didnt bring mine and meet up for some shooting


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I really like mine. It's a great ambi shooter. I like to take shots from both left and right hand. Have fun with it.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

The mark of a good deal is that both the seller and purchaser are happy, looks like this deal has a high mark! Polycarbonate is one tough material, likely it'll be in your estate settlement for your heirs. Get a few for Christmas gifts for other family members who may be interesting in indulging in this great sport, it's sure an economical way to play Santa.

The small size permits a hip pocket or leg pocket carry easy enough and for the average sized hand ought to conform well.

As you've found it's good to have a collection, to appreciate each form and get good with them all. I find my growing SS collection is sort of like my gun collection when I lived in the states, a gun for everything and likewise a slingshot for everything too...from take downs to simple Y forks to super ergos and semi ergos...it's all part of the fun of slingshotery.

The fact it's an ambishooter increases the likeability level too.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> Nice I like mine.. I'm leaving the Audobon Zoo right now.. too bad I didnt bring mine and meet up for some shooting


Will contact you soon man.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hmmm. I think this thing is too small, period.

I really didn't think my hands were that big. I guess I'll try to see if someone might want to trade.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Hmmm. I think this thing is too small, period.
> 
> I really didn't think my hands were that big. I guess I'll try to see if someone might want to trade.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Inconvenience,

Hey, If you really want to trade, when I receive the Perk #9 from Pocket Predator, if one of them does not make a fit for me maybe we can swap. I own some stubby hands. I'll look up the measurements of the Slim line Oclaris and see if it's bigger.. anyway, it's a thought.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ol'school42 said:


> Inconvenience,
> Hey, If you really want to trade, when I receive the Perk #9 from Pocket Predator, if one of them does not make a fit for me maybe we can swap. I own some stubby hands. I'll look up the measurements of the Slim line Oclaris and see if it's bigger.. anyway, it's a thought.


Cool buddy. I was actually looking at the Ocularus Axiom or Beanflip before settling on this. I think the sexy curves got me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Those PP perks are awesome. Almost giving stuff away it seems.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hello again Inconvenience,

The Axiom is just about 3/8 of an inch larger. I was looking for a pocketable (is that a word?) sling that could use any band configuration, the reason I ordered the Axiom. Fits the bill pretty much perfectly. To me the Torque would work but not be as easily a quick change artist like the Oclaris. Where is the Torque too small for you? If at the grip you could get some tennis handle or baseball bat tape like Chuck recommended in another post, and create it to fit you.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ol'school42 said:


> The Axiom is just about 3/8 of an inch larger.


Hmm. But the Torque has that sharp point that doesn't really count as part of the grip. I dunno.

Anyway. I keep going back and forth. I see videos of guys with bigger hands than me online shooting it.

It is meant to be a pocket slingshot after all.

I just gotta put some steel down range to really know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

THERE YA GO! GIVE THE OLD COLLEGE TRY! And if it's a no. Well, impermanence is the nature of all things. And to create an awful pun, if not an 'inconvenience' a trade will most likely be an answer.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

inconvenience said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. I think this thing is too small, period.
> ...


Here is a comparison picture for you. Of the Ocularis models, I find the Beanflip the most comfortable.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Dude, I dunno know how anyone can dond the torque small,,if anything, I find it wide, and I literally have bear mitts.. just curious, as a scaled down torque would be my dream shooter.. With finger and thumb support,; I found its best with the thumb on the back, instead of wrapped ovee the edge.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Dude, I dunno know how anyone can dond the torque small,,if anything, I find it wide, and I literally have bear mitts.. just curious, as a scaled down torque would be my dream shooter.. With finger and thumb support,; I found its best with the thumb on the back, instead of wrapped ovee the edge.


Oh it's not the width. It's the space for the index finger mainly.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


The Beanflip was what I was leaning towards most before I saw the Torque. It does look really comfy. The space for the index and thumb is huge.

Oh well. I got it for helping someone move a boat. They put it on their Amazon card.

Will give it a few hundred shots before I decide.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Great, now I want a Torque.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

It's growing on me. I think my index finger being so close to the bands was weirding me out.

I keep posting here heh. I'll do my review in that section alter I can get it more than a couple of ninja shots.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Ya can't go wrong with the bean flip shooter..great shooter..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeah I see what you mean, I found being so close to the bands to be weird, but after wrestling with my feelings over the torque, it became my EDC....


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Yeah I see what you mean, I found being so close to the bands to be weird, but after wrestling with my feelings over the torque, it became my EDC....


The bands that came with it had a hole in them at one end. Looks like a staple hole. Turned them into a set of pseudo taper BB bands. Holy smokes am I ringing a can's bell at 25'.

It's definitely getting more and more comfortable. It might end up being my EDC & dedicated small ammo shooter. Swapping looped & pseudo taper tubes, depending.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Holes? That sucks? Uv damage usually I think.... small ammo? Why not? i use.mine for the biggest baddest bands I got.. right now is looped 1842 shooting hexnuts at 246grains. wouldn't wanna be in front of that..


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Holes? That sucks? Uv damage usually I think.... small ammo? Why not? i use.mine for the biggest baddest bands I got.. right now is looped 1842 shooting hexnuts at 246grains. wouldn't wanna be in front of that..


I figured I'd use something a bit beefier when using 2x TBG etc. I have a bum wrist.

I'll probably max this one out with 1 1/8" x 3/4" tapers or stick to tubes as I said.

By small I mean under 1/2"

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Oh, and that little hole is the only thing Simple-Shot has ever messed up on. So I think I can live with that. Especially since they got this baby to me in less than 2 days, free shipping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TBG Band Set~~~~ 3/4" x 5/8" X? Taper will be a good zippy band set too use....Plus this will

help to be accurate....Give it a try out..Want to hear what you have to say about this set up....~AKAOldmiser


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

oldmiser said:


> TBG Band Set~~~~ 3/4" x 5/8" X? Taper will be a good zippy band set too use....Plus this will
> help to be accurate....Give it a try out..Want to hear what you have to say about this set up....~AKAOldmiser


Thanks! I was going to ask about people's favorite tapers. I will definitely try that out.

I'll probably get the Beanflip for my birthday and use that when I wanna go a bit heavier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I was surprised to see this 2040 pseudo-taper punching holes in cans with BBS for something with almost no pull. The walk from my car to the convention I am working is a different world with a slingshot I can easily palm. No can was safe.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I too have a torque and I felt the grip area was a little small. I found a video on the net that showed how to do a paracord wrap on the grip, I am so glad I did it. Feel really nice and is easy to manage even with my large hands.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Yes, there are many modifications of the Torque. Jesse Harris made that paracord wrap, But our Shane TSM also made nice mods regarding to finger support area and even shortened the handle if I remember correctly. Polycarb can be also wrapped with microcord if needed. Glass filled nylon version is not that slippery and my latest green Torque came in that material, I love it since the first gen double black scout I had.

My best wishes to your journey with the Torque. Once you catch the flow it is really a powerful stuff.

Have a nice week mate,

Tremo


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

raventree78 said:


> I too have a torque and I felt the grip area was a little small. I found a video on the net that showed how to do a paracord wrap on the grip, I am so glad I did it. Feel really nice and is easy to manage even with my large hands.


Wow that's nice. I may try that even though it wasn't the area I was having trouble with.

I just wasn't used to my index finger being so close to the bands. I've managed to sneak in about 200 shots between shifts now and it feels great.

I'm still going to try this so thanks. People do such amazing stuff with paracord these days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

The Torque took some getting used too for me but now its one of my favorite frames. I learned to love it when I was rehabbing my bicep tear and could not pull strong bands. I could use 1 1/4 wide Theraband blue and got good velocity with minimal pull for 3/8 ammo. Now I have two, one banded with 1 1/4 Theraband Black. Very zippy with 3/8" and one with tubes I keep in the glove box. love 'em


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, Inconvenience and everyone else who posted. I am considering the Torque, Beanflip, and Axiom Champ Poly. Moving up from a Trumark WS1 and chained rubber bands. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks, Inconvenience and everyone else who posted. I am considering the Torque, Beanflip, and Axiom Champ Poly. Moving up from a Trumark WS1 and chained rubber bands. Looking forward to the review.


The torque is probably the least cozy of this lineup, but also the most indestructible...


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Inconvenience and everyone else who posted. I am considering the Torque, Beanflip, and Axiom Champ Poly. Moving up from a Trumark WS1 and chained rubber bands. Looking forward to the review.
> ...


Its definitely durable. I got mine in my first month of shooting, I was the fork hit king. Only a large hex nut left an appreciable mark. It does't seem cozy at first but it grows on you


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks - hope I did not hijack the thread.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Blue Raja said:


> Thanks - hope I did not hijack the thread.


Haha nope this thread was never supposed to be this long I guess anyway.

I just haven't had a break long enough from work to put it through its paces. But I did load some Gold's green 1 inch straight cut on it and it was throwing 3/8 inch steel as fast and as true as my limited skills will allow.

I don't have anything to compare it to and I definitely still plan to get a Beanflip.

But this is definitely comfortable now and my reference point is exactly where I like it. I should have off tomorrow and should be able to write a review. But I can already recommend this to anyone who has only previously owned store bought and self-made slingshots.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks, Inconvenience. I like the looks of the Torque and I hear nothing but praises for Nathan. The torque seems to get mixed reviews, but the shooters who stay with it seem to enjoy it. I guess there is a learning curve. I am the king of Trumark WS1's and looking to upgrade.


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Had a couple nasty fork hits myself that literally blew chunks of the fork tips. It sure got my attention and forced me to play close attention to my release.

Used JB weld and a Dremel. Quite happy with the repair.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Had a couple nasty fork hits myself that literally blew chunks of the fork tips. It sure got my attention and forced me to play close attention to my release.
> 
> Used JB weld and a Dremel. Quite happy with the repair.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Man, those look like some serious tubes on there.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Had a couple nasty fork hits myself that literally blew chunks of the fork tips. It sure got my attention and forced me to play close attention to my release.
> 
> Used JB weld and a Dremel. Quite happy with the repair.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


And I love your repair. There's something nice about seeing a well-used tool.


inconvenience said:


> ccolapietro said:
> 
> 
> > Had a couple nasty fork hits myself that literally blew chunks of the fork tips. It sure got my attention and forced me to play close attention to my release.
> ...


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Those are the stock tubes it comes with and I made those fork hits within the first 100 shots  But I have learned more on this frame than any other, mostly due to the fork hits ringing my bell and doing so much damage.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

ccolapietro said:


> Those are the stock tubes it comes with and I made those fork hits within the first 100 shots  But I have learned more on this frame than any other, mostly due to the fork hits ringing my bell and doing so much damage.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Oh I guess it was just the photo. I've been pretty strict about my form so I haven't had any fork hits. I've only got about two hundred shots on it total anyway. And most of those were with BB's.

Here's what mine looks like with Gold's green on it. I know the wrap job is kind of sloppy.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*BB's are good too use while getting use to a new slingshot..as you will know what to use for a ref point as in aiming..*

*if you do get a fork hit from a bb it will not be so bad or even a hand hit ..it will sting ya..Best too ya my friend*

*the key to it all is practice..practice..practice......*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

How are you liking the Torque my friend?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Her is mine. Its the polycarbonate edition and has seen no less than thirty forkhits, with everything from rocks to steel. Each time has deformed the plastic a bit more, but never a chip (this is the one I share and experiment with).. can't speak for the glass filled nylon,,but this one can't be touched..


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

I think there may be a bit too much glass in their mixture. Sure, it's hard, no frame flex, but it blows apart when struck.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

ccolapietro said:


> I think there may be a bit too much glass in their mixture. Sure, it's hard, no frame flex, but it blows apart when struck.
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Definitely happy I got the polycarbonate model or I'd be forkless...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> Her is mine. Its the polycarbonate edition and has seen no less than thirty forkhits, with everything from rocks to steel. Each time has deformed the plastic a bit more, but never a chip (this is the one I share and experiment with).. can't speak for the glass filled nylon,,but this one can't be touched..


Yup your shooter has some class to it..just shows that you use it is all..I remember destroying 2 slingshots...took the fork clean off..

The hits are caused by a bad release..or ammo hang up in the pouch(center hole)..I never use any pouch with a center hole..

But the key too all this is practice practice practice...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

What are the current Torques made from?

I guess it is just best email Nathan before ordering for specifics...the Poly looks like the one to get.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I believe the current ones are glass filled nylon.. never used it but I've seen a few people damage theirs with fork smashery.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

honorary pie said:


> Her is mine. Its the polycarbonate edition and has seen no less than thirty forkhits, with everything from rocks to steel. Each time has deformed the plastic a bit more, but never a chip (this is the one I share and experiment with).. can't speak for the glass filled nylon,,but this one can't be touched..


Fork hits  character !!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> How are you liking the Torque my friend?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm liking it very much now. I've been working long hours since I got it. Should be able to do some extensive shooting today or tomorrow.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > How are you liking the Torque my friend?
> ...


Knock yourself out!!! I've been wanting to get one for the longest time....the question of od green or black always gets to me . They are both equally sexy!!!! My indecisiveness is what stops me lol. Hope you have fun with it and I'll be looking forward to your review if you ever decide to make one.????️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

What the Turk said!


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


I will. Although it will probably be repeating a lot of what I said here plus how it shoots.

I'm making some tapered flats and some pseudo-taper tubes right now to see the variations.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

inconvenience said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks - hope I did not hijack the thread.
> ...


"Haha nope this thread was never supposed to be this long I guess anyway." - This thread has now officially "gone ballistic!"


----------



## ccolapietro (Apr 12, 2016)

Again, too much glass fill...










What does it mean when you only get bottom fork hits, shooting gangster...

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

theTurk said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > theTurk said:
> ...


One obvious solution to this conundrum... Get them both! ????


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I fixed G similar injury wit Sugru


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Viper010 said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > inconvenience said:
> ...


Right on brotha! You are right ????️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Steve32 said:


> I fixed G similar injury wit Sugru


There GIS supposed to be an "a"unless you're a Mason.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

inconvenience said:


> Hey guys. I'll post a full review in that section once I get to shoot it more. I know it's not new or anything.
> 
> This is my first premium slingshot.
> 
> ...


I got one for my sister, and was surprised by the size as well. Unfortunately for me, she likes it, and didn't just throw it back at me, asking why would I ever get her such a thing.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> inconvenience said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys. I'll post a full review in that section once I get to shoot it more. I know it's not new or anything.
> ...


Sweet. The more shooters the better!

And the size has moved from an unpleasant surprise to a virtue for me. I think it has only left my person while I've slept since I got it.


----------

